# US / Australian tax.



## RichB66 (Jun 22, 2014)

I read here with horror about the US tax system that even if you dont live in the US but are a US citizen you still have to file tax returns every year..This is truly terrible...How do they enforce this, as long as you never plan to return to the US..Surely they wouldnt have you arrested in the Phils would they..Are there many US citizens living in the Phils and giving up their US citizenship because of this?...My main question here for any Aussies that may be on here. can you see Australia going the same way as I wouldnt want to apply for citizenship here in Australia, move to the Philippines in a years time and then find out Ive still got to file tax returns every year because iam a citizen there..At the moment Iam only a resident here..I dont want any more to do with these oppressive Govts once I leave here and move to Philippines.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

RichB66 said:


> I read here with horror about the US tax system that even if you dont live in the US but are a US citizen you still have to file tax returns every year..This is truly terrible...How do they enforce this, as long as you never plan to return to the US..Surely they wouldnt have you arrested in the Phils would they..Are there many US citizens living in the Phils and giving up their US citizenship because of this?...My main question here for any Aussies that may be on here. can you see Australia going the same way as I wouldnt want to apply for citizenship here in Australia, move to the Philippines in a years time and then find out Ive still got to file tax returns every year because iam a citizen there..At the moment Iam only a resident here..I dont want any more to do with these oppressive Govts once I leave here and move to Philippines.


International banking laws require and allow banks to report the information of foreigners that have bank accounts. I suppose that is the same in other countries as well. Imagine the companies and private individuals that would bank offshore if this were not so.

US citizens only have to file tax returns if they have a total of $10,000us in a bank(s).
US citizens would likely not be arrested here using tax laws. But it is conceivable that the feds could seize assets in the US as well as bank accounts here.

My understanding is that Australians loose all or part of their Social Security retirement if they choose to live outside of Australia. 

In some cases, those from Canada loose up to 25% if they live outside of Canada.To me, that would be worse yet...


----------

